# Soviet metric mic—a worthwhile find



## rwdenney (Aug 16, 2022)

I was looking for a metric 0-25mm mic for use working on modern car parts and ran across this one on eBay. These are not that uncommon, apparently, and I see them fairly often. They are priced like a junk mic but definitely not junk. The brand is Kalibr and this one was made in 1974. Carbide anvils, super-heavy, and with a ratchet thimble. Dead-nuts accurate, and marked precision to 0.01mm (4 tenths) but seems to be accurate enough to estimate at least to 0.005mm. It’s a real pleasure to use, and a nice buy for the twenty bucks I paid (plus $15 to mail it from Latvia).

I’ve seen reports that these were made until the 90’s, but quality apparently suffered in the 80’s and 90’s. This is consistent with other Soviet-era products I’ve owned (including camera equipment and wristwatches). The production year is engraved in the thimble, however, so that issue is easy to avoid.

It’s marked USSR (not CCCP), so it was made for export.




Rick “for those needing a decent metric mic for cheap” Denney


----------



## markba633csi (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice find, Comrade
1974 must have been a good year for Russia- lots of vodka, happy employees


----------

